
Show HN: Workingti.me – Which Country Works the Most? - naeemnur
https://workingti.me/
======
rrggrr
The highest ranked countries are also the fastest growing. When I was in my
20's we worked M-S in the industry I was in. Today, we celebrate a M-Thr work
week. Time is going to tell as to how sustainable this may be from a long-term
economic and productivity standpoint. I'm well aware of the arguments for a 4
day work week, and I often adopt that schedule. Nevertheless, I have my doubts
about it.

